# Super Soldier



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:21:17 -0400*
Thomas - well said!!
I think this lad is enjoying getting our goat on both sides of the
border.  He is a Super Soldier in his own mind - but certainly not
anywhere else!   He has told so many lies, he keeps getting caught up in
them.  Let‘s simply ignore him - just as if he doesn‘t exist at all.
He is an insult to those who have honourably served.
Beth
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

